# Two Quick questions?



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

Gerty and Blondie the two females eat what seems an excessive amount of oyster grit at the moment. I can understand why as Blondie needs it for the babies and Gerty for making eggs, but they seem to eat so much of it that it makes their droppings smell. Can they eat too much? I also mix in some of "patricks perfect pigeon grit" and some of the mineral mix black powder that comes in a small bag with the patricks. I have only just figured out you are supposed to mix that black powder in with the white grit. They could have put some info on the bag saying what to do with the bag of black powder!!!!

I have also seen many seed mixes boast about the fact they have no seed powder in them? is the broken down seed powder at the bottom of the seed sack bad for the pigeons?

Thank you for the information,
Brian.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

laying hens can have large volume droppings with an odor, also vitamins can give them off stools at first use. I would give vitamins/minerals seperate and just offer the grit by it's self.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

spirit wings said:


> laying hens can have large volume droppings with an odor, also vitamins can give them off stools at first use. I would give vitamins/minerals seperate and just offer the grit by it's self.


Probiotics can change the stool, since it help the process of digestion. i guess vita/ minerals/ probiotics work hand in hand. It's that sometimes too much Vitamins is poisonous.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Make sure they are getting vitamin D3 for calcium absorption, otherwise the calcium may not be utilized. Also, make sure they have sun exposure daily, outside.*


----------



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

They have probiotics+Vitamins with D3 in their water, and the mineral black powder was sold with a famous pigeon grit called patricks and I think it is supposed to be mixed with the grit. I give them oyster shell and grit in the same bowl, I just fill one side with oyster shell and other side with grit and mineral powder. They throw what they don't want on the floor LOL.

I can't do much about the sun, they can sit in the window and sunbathe, but I cannot let them outside until I am setting them free. I thought the D3 in the vitamin mix was supposed to help with pigeons that might not be getting enough sun. The council has stopped me building an outside pen for them. I had already brought the materials as well by the time they poked their nose in.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

BHenderson said:


> They have probiotics+Vitamins with D3 in their water, and the mineral black powder was sold with a famous pigeon grit called patricks and I think it is supposed to be mixed with the grit. I give them oyster shell and grit in the same bowl, I just fill one side with oyster shell and other side with grit and mineral powder. They throw what they don't want on the floor LOL.
> 
> I can't do much about the sun, they can sit in the window and sunbathe, but I cannot let them outside until I am setting them free. I thought the D3 in the vitamin mix was supposed to help with pigeons that might not be getting enough sun. The council has stopped me building an outside pen for them. I had already brought the materials as well by the time they poked their nose in.


Yes the vitamin D3 will help with the lack of sunlight.


----------

